# Question on rebaptism



## Robert Truelove (Aug 1, 2007)

A question to my paedobaptist brothers...

In your view, what is the more serious error of Baptists...

1. The failure to baptize covenant children

or

2. Rebaptizing those who have already been baptized (whether as infants or adults)?

Usually the discussion revolves around the former, but I often wonder if the later is the more serious if it is right to frame the question in this manner.

Thoughts?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 1, 2007)

As of now, I am credo, but find it wrong to re-baptize.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 1, 2007)

You will find that Baptists were called Anabaptists by some because they "re-baptized" those who had not been baptized by immmersion after they were born again. The term was obnoxious to these believers because they in fact did not believe they were re-baptizing anyone. If someone had not been biblically baptized then it wasn't baptism at all. They were being baptized for the first time.

uhh...sorry, just re-read it was a question for peadobaptists.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 1, 2007)

prespastor said:


> A question to my paedobaptist brothers...
> 
> In your view, what is the more serious error of Baptists...
> 
> ...



How would you answer your own question from Scripture?


----------



## ServantOfKing (Aug 1, 2007)

Would we not view the "rebaptism" the same way they would view our "baptism?"


----------

